# beavers



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

does anyone here know any tips on how to git red of beavers


----------



## da coon (Dec 17, 2007)

flood its dam


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

seriously, there is a search up by your profile and message box, use it, go to trapping forum try that, no need starting 10,000 new topics when it has been brought up before alot.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> seriously, there is a search up by your profile and message box, use it, go to trapping forum try that, no need starting 10,000 new topics when it has been brought up before alot.


+1
starting repeat topics is one thing.. but when 7 of the first 10 were started by one person is somewhat overdoing it.... we all understand that you are trying to learn, but running the forum isn't the only way to learn... use the search, read through old posts, try a different area(trapping ect.) the rabbit forum isnt the only one you have to look through

no hard feelings but try to keep it in mind


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Why would u want to get rid of beavers?

:eyeroll:

:beer:


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

i need to git rid of the beavers cuz they are cuttin down all my oak trees in da woods which is making all my squirrel leave


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

nate-tha-snake said:


> i need to git rid of the beavers cuz they are cuttin down all my oak trees in da woods which is making all my squirrel leave


Can't you just shoot them?

:sniper:


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

dat wood be nice but i cant git in a clear spot where i can git a good shot of on them


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

like i siad, try the trapping section


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

find the dam go put a spotlight out there foe a few nights when they get used to the light go out 9 at night with a 12 gauge and sit for a coupl of hours their eyes give em a way note theiras big as a large dog use buckshot :beer: :sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

check your local regs first in alot of areas it is illegal to shoot them. snareing would be an inexpensive and very effective way to get rid of them


----------



## huntinhick (Jan 7, 2008)

find somone in your area or call the wardens the will come and get rid of them for you if you have no experience you will just make trap shy beavers. :sniper:


----------

